# 28W33B crt toshiba packed up????



## tatlikus (Jan 21, 2009)

hello all,
before making a final decision I decided to ask to the knowledgeable, clever, intelligent people here what to do? :smile:
basically, the view was turning green based sometimes, and sometimes as green lines at top and bottom, and yesterday finally it turned complete green with white horizontal lines. i can hear the sound as weak at the background but the view is green now. :whistling:
i checked all the connections.
it is about 8.5 years old.
has it packed up or is there an easy solution? but i really dont want to take it to repairs as its so heavy. is there anything that i can do else?
thank you very much in advance. :flowers:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you check the vga cable is it properly seated not damaged or stretched


----------



## tatlikus (Jan 21, 2009)

hello joeten,
i tried another longer vga cable, nothing changed.
thank you anyway:flowers:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have another monitor to test the video output from the motherboard


----------

